# One thing after another



## Miss Mitch

As some of you may know, I delivered Olivia on 18th Jan at 21 weeks, unfortunately our angel was stillborn.... Now, I had blood tests before my d+c on the 15th Jan and the results have just come back (I haven't had Olivia's post portem results yet). It came back positive for antibodies, and they 'think' I may have something called crest syndrome. I know nothing else, and i'm waitinf for an app. I have so many questions and worries...will I ever have another baby? Will my antibodies attack every pregnancy? Can they do anything to prevent this?

Why is everything so difficult for us, why can't I just be 'normal' and not have something that could potentially attack my child? Does anyone know anything about this?

Thank you xx


----------



## dancareoi

Miss Mitch said:


> As some of you may know, I delivered Olivia on 18th Jan at 21 weeks, unfortunately our angel was stillborn.... Now, I had blood tests before my d+c on the 15th Jan and the results have just come back (I haven't had Olivia's post portem results yet). It came back positive for antibodies, and they 'think' I may have something called crest syndrome. I know nothing else, and i'm waitinf for an app. I have so many questions and worries...will I ever have another baby? Will my antibodies attack every pregnancy? Can they do anything to prevent this?
> 
> Why is everything so difficult for us, why can't I just be 'normal' and not have something that could potentially attack my child? Does anyone know anything about this?
> 
> Thank you xx

I am really sorry for your loss. Sorry, but I know nothing of this problem, but i am sure the doctors will be able to advise you further and advise a course of action.
My sister had two MMc in her first two pregnancies, it wasn`t crest syndrome, hers was due to her Rhesus negative blood, an anti-d injection was given and she then had two little girls. It could be something as simple as that.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss Mitch

dancareoi said:


> Miss Mitch said:
> 
> 
> As some of you may know, I delivered Olivia on 18th Jan at 21 weeks, unfortunately our angel was stillborn.... Now, I had blood tests before my d+c on the 15th Jan and the results have just come back (I haven't had Olivia's post portem results yet). It came back positive for antibodies, and they 'think' I may have something called crest syndrome. I know nothing else, and i'm waitinf for an app. I have so many questions and worries...will I ever have another baby? Will my antibodies attack every pregnancy? Can they do anything to prevent this?
> 
> Why is everything so difficult for us, why can't I just be 'normal' and not have something that could potentially attack my child? Does anyone know anything about this?
> 
> Thank you xx
> 
> I am really sorry for your loss. Sorry, but I know nothing of this problem, but i am sure the doctors will be able to advise you further and advise a course of action.
> My sister had two MMc in her first two pregnancies, it wasn`t crest syndrome, hers was due to her Rhesus negative blood, an anti-d injection was given and she then had two little girls. It could be something as simple as that.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I am rhesus negative, but when I asked whether this could cause stillbirth they said no?:nope: I had the anti-d after olivia for it. Why can't I get a straight answer, I just want answers xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so sorry and I agree we never get a break, it is always one thing after the other :cry::cry::cry:
I know nothing of this problem either, sorry. I just hope you get some straight answers already so you can move on from that and know what is happening with your body .
I am here if you ever need a friend..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss Mitch

Andypanda6570 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so sorry and I agree we never get a break, it is always one thing after the other :cry::cry::cry:
> I know nothing of this problem either, sorry. I just hope you get some straight answers already so you can move on from that and know what is happening with your body .
> I am here if you ever need a friend..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks andy, dr google doesn't help either, why do i do it to myself! I want to call someone to find out when Olivia's results will be ready but I dion't know who! xx


----------



## Krippy

Sorry to hear Mrs. Mitch. I do not know about your syndrome but after my pregnancy with RJ my thyroid levels were everywhere and now I have been diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease, an auto-immune disease that causes antibodies to attack my thyroid. Different disease than yours but the same result. We have not been able to TTC since RJ and even had a loss because of it. Now I am on meds for the rest of my life and my Dr. reassures me that I will be able to conceive again but it is so heartbreaking that this all had to happen....to us...When will the bad news stop...I absolutely understand what you are going through. Not only one horrible thing as happened to you but they keep on coming....If you ever need to PM for some support...I am here for you!


----------



## Miss Mitch

Krippy said:


> Sorry to hear Mrs. Mitch. I do not know about your syndrome but after my pregnancy with RJ my thyroid levels were everywhere and now I have been diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease, an auto-immune disease that causes antibodies to attack my thyroid. Different disease than yours but the same result. We have not been able to TTC since RJ and even had a loss because of it. Now I am on meds for the rest of my life and my Dr. reassures me that I will be able to conceive again but it is so heartbreaking that this all had to happen....to us...When will the bad news stop...I absolutely understand what you are going through. Not only one horrible thing as happened to you but they keep on coming....If you ever need to PM for some support...I am here for you!

Thanks Krippy :hugs: I haven't been officially diagnosed yet but the doctor seems to think this could be it :cry: When antibodies attacc the baby, is there any 'magic injection' that stops it? That puts like, 'good antibodies' in you? Sorry to sound childish but I don't know how else to word it xx


----------



## Krippy

I think if they find out why the antibodies are attacking you and what they are attacking they can regulate your body to support your pregnancy but it depends on what kind of auto-immune disorder you have. I have 2 auto-immune disorders, celiac and hashimoto's, and they are regulated with diet and meds. There have been many success stories with my disorders but I am not sure about yours...I actually haven't heard of it before. I hope you get some news soon even if it is just a plan of action. The sooner you know the sooner you can keep moving forward! Thinking of you!


----------



## Miss Mitch

Krippy said:


> I think if they find out why the antibodies are attacking you and what they are attacking they can regulate your body to support your pregnancy but it depends on what kind of auto-immune disorder you have. I have 2 auto-immune disorders, celiac and hashimoto's, and they are regulated with diet and meds. There have been many success stories with my disorders but I am not sure about yours...I actually haven't heard of it before. I hope you get some news soon even if it is just a plan of action. The sooner you know the sooner you can keep moving forward! Thinking of you!

Thanks Krippy, I hope so too. If you can across any do let me know, I can't find anything good on it xxx


----------



## jojo23

hi hun dont know anything bout this syndrome but just wanted to send some hugs your way! im sure the doctor will give you loads of info and hopefully send you in the right direction xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Miss Mitch said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Mitch said:
> 
> 
> As some of you may know, I delivered Olivia on 18th Jan at 21 weeks, unfortunately our angel was stillborn.... Now, I had blood tests before my d+c on the 15th Jan and the results have just come back (I haven't had Olivia's post portem results yet). It came back positive for antibodies, and they 'think' I may have something called crest syndrome. I know nothing else, and i'm waitinf for an app. I have so many questions and worries...will I ever have another baby? Will my antibodies attack every pregnancy? Can they do anything to prevent this?
> 
> Why is everything so difficult for us, why can't I just be 'normal' and not have something that could potentially attack my child? Does anyone know anything about this?
> 
> Thank you xx
> 
> I am really sorry for your loss. Sorry, but I know nothing of this problem, but i am sure the doctors will be able to advise you further and advise a course of action.
> My sister had two MMc in her first two pregnancies, it wasn`t crest syndrome, hers was due to her Rhesus negative blood, an anti-d injection was given and she then had two little girls. It could be something as simple as that.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am rhesus negative, but when I asked whether this could cause stillbirth they said no?:nope: I had the anti-d after olivia for it. Why can't I get a straight answer, I just want answers xxClick to expand...

Hi, you never know, that injection might do the trick. My sister never got past 13 weeks with either of hers, I have a feeling, but not sure, that her body was attacking the baby due to her blood.

However, after she had the anti-D injection her next two pregnancies were fine.

I am hoping that the injection they gave you will have the same effect as it did with my sister.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss Mitch

dancareoi said:


> Miss Mitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Mitch said:
> 
> 
> As some of you may know, I delivered Olivia on 18th Jan at 21 weeks, unfortunately our angel was stillborn.... Now, I had blood tests before my d+c on the 15th Jan and the results have just come back (I haven't had Olivia's post portem results yet). It came back positive for antibodies, and they 'think' I may have something called crest syndrome. I know nothing else, and i'm waitinf for an app. I have so many questions and worries...will I ever have another baby? Will my antibodies attack every pregnancy? Can they do anything to prevent this?
> 
> Why is everything so difficult for us, why can't I just be 'normal' and not have something that could potentially attack my child? Does anyone know anything about this?
> 
> Thank you xx
> 
> I am really sorry for your loss. Sorry, but I know nothing of this problem, but i am sure the doctors will be able to advise you further and advise a course of action.
> My sister had two MMc in her first two pregnancies, it wasn`t crest syndrome, hers was due to her Rhesus negative blood, an anti-d injection was given and she then had two little girls. It could be something as simple as that.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am rhesus negative, but when I asked whether this could cause stillbirth they said no?:nope: I had the anti-d after olivia for it. Why can't I get a straight answer, I just want answers xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, you never know, that injection might do the trick. My sister never got past 13 weeks with either of hers, I have a feeling, but not sure, that her body was attacking the baby due to her blood.
> 
> However, after she had the anti-D injection her next two pregnancies were fine.
> 
> I am hoping that the injection they gave you will have the same effect as it did with my sister.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I've tried researching on the internet (I know, I know) and I can find nothing :( no straight answers on it with pregnancy at all. I hope it does to, I know it happens to lots of ppl, but I can't deal with something else wrong with me, I have enough xx


----------

